# Pictures from this weekend



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Oliver and the baby, plus Mina and Cozette. We all went outside too  I am also going to the bird mart today, so super excited.

Eating sprouts



After a bath. Yes, she bathes unlike Oliver lol. Although Oliver was really mad when she was doing it. Got it on video. He was definitely showing his disapproval. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always great to see your beautiful little flock. Maybe Oliver's girlfriend will teach him to bathe, it's never too late to learn!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable pictures! I just  your flock, Cozette.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great pictures!!  they are really having a great time there! thanks for sharing!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Such lovely birds. Maybe Oliver will learn that his lady-love prefers a freshly bathed mate.


----------

